# Washington State, first time.



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I might go to Washington during Christmas break. I've never been to WA before so I'd appreciate any advice for resorts, including good prices, good conditions, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Where are you planning on staying while you are here? Are you trying to rent a cabin or do you have friends to visit?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You basically need a car or friends with transportation, watch the weather and go where its dumping. Conditions are highly variable, but in general prepare for wetness.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for your advice. I plan on staying in Seattle.
As for what kind of terrain I'd like to be riding, I LOVE untouched, off-trail powder, from what I experienced in CO. I loved it almost as much as I love whipped cream on caramel-apple and granola pancakes. :thumbsup:

However, I'm going with my bro who is still learning and has yet to experience powder. It would be great for him to learn how to float in it, but he'd have to get faster on his turns to control it first, so as long as there's plenty of groomed runs we'll be fine. I wouldn't go off trail without someone else of the same abilities to ride with anyway. I don't even know how deep it is yet there, and I heard that the winter out west is pretty crap so far, but the recent webcam pictures of Crystal Mountain looked pretty good. I wouldn't want to ditch my bro anyway. Or would I? 

I'll check out Snoqualmie... OK, right now the entire place is closed. Hopefully it will be open in time. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Gdog42 said:


> Thanks for your advice. I plan on staying in Seattle.
> As for what kind of terrain I'd like to be riding, I LOVE untouched, off-trail powder, from what I experienced in CO. I loved it almost as much as I love whipped cream on caramel-apple and granola pancakes. :thumbsup:
> 
> However, I'm going with my bro who is still learning and has yet to experience powder. It would be great for him to learn how to float in it, but he'd have to get faster on his turns to control it first, so as long as there's plenty of groomed runs we'll be fine. I wouldn't go off trail without someone else of the same abilities to ride with anyway. I don't even know how deep it is yet there, and I heard that the winter out west is pretty crap so far, but the recent webcam pictures of Crystal Mountain looked pretty good. I wouldn't want to ditch my bro anyway. Or would I?
> ...


First, pnw poo is not like CO pow. If ur that close might as well take a look at Bakes, its not that big, there is groomed for the bro and ungroomed 20 feet away, so you both can have fun. If its going off, sleep in the car or get a cheap motel in Bham and do a couple days. And yes, its a pretty crap year and only have a 100" base at the moment.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Gdog.....Monday is the first day of x-mass break...where are you?

7-DAY FORECAST

This Afternoon Snow. High near 26. South southeast wind around 14 mph, with gusts as high as 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches possible.
Tonight Snow showers. Low around 19. South southwest wind 9 to 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.
Sunday Snow. High near 25. South southeast wind 9 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.
Sunday Night Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 22. East southeast wind 11 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 15 to 21 inches possible.
Monday Snow showers. High near 27. South wind around 20 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 7 to 11 inches possible.
Monday Night Snow showers. Low around 15. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I meant the Thursday after Christmas (Tuesday).
I've now decided that I'm not going for Christmas break because of the cost of the flight tickets, which are around $700 per person

If I go at the end of January, the tickets will be about $200 per person instead, so that's when I'm now going. The snow should be deeper by then anyway.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Gdog42 said:


> If I go at the end of January, the tickets will be about $200 per person instead, so that's when I'm now going. *The snow should be deeper by then anyway*.


For your sake, I hope that is the case. If the winter goes anything like the last few though, then January will blow for snowfall. So far though, winter is in full affect out here. Even got some lowland snowflakes today.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea... the trend has been dumpage early season, no snow January/February, major dumpage March/April.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Well then, I have only one word to describe how a feel about that:



Shit.

Thanks for the heads-up guys, looks like I might not be able to get so much pow-pow this year after all. :sad:. 
I went to CO over spring break, and it did dump over one night and it was almost knee-deep on the 2nd day of riding. Even though it wasn't very deep, it does give me some hope for my trip in January. 
After that day though, it was slushy and so warm we went in our t-shirts on the 4th day.

Stupid climate change.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Later Jan tends to be cascade concrete season.


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

Im on the eastern half of the state in the rockies riding that Pend O'Reille Pre-mix, like the other guys are saying its looking like its going to be a lot like last year where mid season sucks, however there are 3 inches of snow outside my house right now and its still coming down pretty quick so hopefully the mountains are getting some :yahoo:


----------

